# Two visits one day



## cheermom68 (Jun 9, 2010)

If a patient comes to the ER in the morning with SOB and sees one physician, then returns later that evening with SOB and sees another physician within the same group, are they both allowed to charge, or do they like physicians in the hospital or office have to only charge one visit.  If anyone has documentation to support I would greatly appreciate.  This happened to my daughter and I want to know if I can fight the second charge.
Thanks


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 14, 2010)

Check out the posts about same day visits below:

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=20968&highlight=visits


----------

